# S&w 38-200



## gunner1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just came across a Smith & Wesson early military police revolver in 38-200 marked on barrel. I know most went toE england but my info tells me it went to Norway before we entered the War. It has a serial number starting S894xxx. Can anybody tell me what the S stands for, and any info on the pistol?


----------

